# Comics  > Image Comics >  2019 Image Comics poll week 40 - COPRA, Dead Eyes, Nomen Omen all debut

## TotalSnorefest

Hey everyone, a few housecleaning messages before we kick off the new year!
For the past 4+ years we've been running weekly poll threads over here. The idea is very simple: it's a weekly round-up of all Image Comics releases, with an added poll where people can vote on what they read and/or liked.
The voting is mostly window dressing though; the real value is in having a weekly place to discuss, ask questions, and recommend books to each other. We mostly focus on titles published by Image, but obviously discussion about comics published by other (indie) companies is encouraged too, if it seems relevant!

This year might be slightly different though: in order to adapt to the Image audience, I'm going to try to keep this as an ongoing thread, rather than weekly separate ones. The advantage would hopefully be that it allows people who read in trades/a few weeks or months behind to still pipe into previous discussions. Let's see how that shakes out in January - if it doesn't work, let me know and we can revert back to the previous format!

*All right, enough navelgazing, let's see which comics released this week!*

Creature Tech is getting a collected edition, Crowded is wrapping up its first storyline this week, Errand Boys hits its penultimate issue and will be concluding next month, Gasolina appears to make a sharp turn into 'monsters & submarines territory' this week, Savage Dragon features a Golden Age comic character you might recognise, Unnatural hits the half-way mark, and LOW is back for its final storyline. Don't worry though, it's a 7 issue arc from the looks of it, wowzers!

crowded-6_46b1b73eb5.jpg low-20_def39a17a4.jpg the-walking-dead-187_d9fc5d17e1.jpg
_Covers for Crowded, Low, and The Walking Dead_

Which comic(s) will you be reading this week? Vote for your favourite! Any titles you're looking forward to in the new year?

----------


## TotalSnorefest

P.S.: For those keeping track, here's last year's results squeezed into a single pie chart once again. Every comic that won a week has at least one slice of the pie, with the ones with the most wins getting a bigger share. 

Clearly *Gideon Falls* is the big 2018 winner, with 9 instances where it either was the top vote, or tied for most votes. That also means Gideon Falls has won more weeks than Invincible and Kill or be Killed did in 2017, when both of those won 8 times each. *Monstress* is 2018's second place, way up from its previous spot at number 9. With this result, Monstress has won the most weeks of all series since I started keeping track in 2015. Third place this year is a big ol' tie between long time forum-favourite *Stray Bullets: Sunshine & Roses*, eternal darling *Saga*, last year's tied top pick *Kill or be Killed*, returning champ *Mage, the Hero Denied*, newcomer *Shanghai Red*, and the throwback queens of *Paper Girls*.

Weekly winners 2018.jpg

2018 had the highest amount of winners yet, with a whopping 42 series all placing first at least once in the year. This is largely because of the continuing trend of tied polls producing more than 1 weekly winner. For reference: 2017 saw 32 individual series win, 2016 had 31, and 2015 only 25. Of course the sample size of these polls is never statistically relevant, but I guess it does signal a fragmentation of some kind.
You could read that as a diversification of tastes/interests; more niche products are finding audiences, perhaps? There appears to be a minor trend of the biggest comics getting more votes, and more smaller ones which scrape a win here or there. The middle of the pack has thinned a little, although not by much.

Lastly, just for fun, here's the top 10 series which have won the most weeks:
1. Monstress - 15 wins since 2015
2. Kill or be Killed - 14 wins from 2016-2018
3. Stray Bullets: Sunshine & Roses - 11 wins since 2015
4. Saga - 11 wins since 2015
5. Lazarus - 9 wins, plus 2 wins of the Lazarus X+66 series = 11 wins since 2015
6. Invincible - 10 wins from 2015-2018
7. East of West - 10 wins from 2015-2017
8. Gideon Falls - 9 wins in 2018
9. Deadly Class - 8 wins from 2015-2018
10. The Walking Dead - 6 wins from 2016-2018




> Ascender #2
> Auntie Agatha's Home For Wayward Rabbits #6
> Black Science #40
> Criminal (2019) #1, #2, #3, #4, #5, #8
> Coffin Bound
> DIE #3, #4, #6
> East of West #42
> Fairlady #1
> Gideon Falls #10, #11, #12, #14, #15
> ...

----------


## Yosaltenberg

My pull list from Week 1 includes Unnatural, Redneck, and Walking Dead in floppies.  Low is a TPB wait, so that will be an eventual read.
Been up to date and current with Unnatural and TWD, but I think I have 4 or more issues to catch up on with Redneck.

Unnatural has been a fun read, but I am glad its only going to be 12 books total...feels like the story is already starting to meander around, but its a fun premise and a decent read, not sure whats left to unfold, but I don't think the entire story needs 12 books.
Walking Dead has been getting better the last few issues as we are learning more about this new community and its problems.  Last book with the unexpected exit of Dwight was a good twist and nothing I saw coming.  Overall though this series is suffering from rehashed ideas and stories.  even with the less then fresh plot lines they continue to use it is still one of my favorites hands down.

----------


## Rightoya

Well just Unnatural and Walking Dead i guess, although how good is Crowded so far?

----------


## Joker

Just Walking Dead for me this week. 

Kind of a boring issue, but this last bit of story hasn't been my favorite. Definitely doesn't feel like the 'must read' it used to be.

----------


## cc008

LOW #20 for me. First Image book in what felt like ages.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

Week 2, and we're getting our first new(ish) series of the year!

Last week's poll was won somewhat convincingly by *The Walking Dead* #187, this week offers a lot more contenders though... Vote vote vote get hyped get psyched!

This week: we reach the half-way point for Auntie Aghata's Home For Wayward Rabbits (still the best series title ever), Birthright reaches the end of its current storyline and will be away for a few months, Bully Wars also ends a storyline, Doug Ten Napel's series Creature Tech is getting a full-colour re-release, Die's first issue gets reprinted alongside this week's new one, Hit-Girl wraps up a storyline, The Last Siege ends as scheduled, it looks like Rose is setting up for a final issue next month, and Sleepless is done as well after this week.

New series:
1. *Gunning for Hits*, billing itself as a music thriller, is set in sketchy 80ies New York. Expect neon and artists with questionable histories in this new series, drawn by MORITAT (who you know from Hellblazer), and penned by actual music producer Jeff Rougvie who worked with David Bowie amongst others. Comes with curated Spotify playlists too. Could be neat?

2. *Criminal* returns this week! A real heavy-weight in the independent comics scene, Ed Brubaker & Sean Phillips are relaunching this one in monthly format, and the first issue is double-sized for good measure too. It's being billed as a good jump-on point for new readers, so if you've never been able to give Criminal a shot, this might be your year.

327480.jpg 327478.jpg
_Covers for Gunning for Hits #1 and Criminal (2019) #1_

----------


## Yosaltenberg

My pull list for this week includes, Birthright, Curse Words, Last Siege, Oblivion Song, Rose, Sleepless, Bitter Root, Cemetery Beach, Freeze, Murder Falcon, and Outer Darkness....A lot more then a realized.  I didn't get Die onto my pre order pull list but from reading others comments here and on reddit i grabbed a copy of issue 1 off the rack and really liked it.  I'll be getting die 2 off the rack this week as well.
Bitter Root has not been that engaging for me and its going to get dropped off my pull list.  I liked the first 5 or 6 issues of Sleepless, but the issues have since piled up and will get read in on sitting at some point.  Same thing has happened with curse words, it was a must read for a long time, but the last several issues have piled up unread.
Last Siege has been a good series, even if the last issue had not a single work in it, looking forward to seeing it wrap up.  Rose has been a good story as well, didn't realize it was wrapping up for good, but I'd rather it end strong rather then just pull along with unending story lines.  
Have not yet gotten to any of the issues of Murder falcon but looking forward to reading all of them eventually
Not really sure where to put my vote yet, alot of interesting books to choose from.

----------


## Joker

Gunning for Hits and Criminal for me this week. 

To be fair to *Criminal's* history, it's _always_ been new reader friendly. Each arc has always stood on it's own, but reading along from the start gave a connective tissue to the world. Anyway, this was, as Criminal always is, great. I'm very glad it's back. Criminal has always been my favorite Phrubaker book. 

*Gunning for Hits* was a lot of fun, and I hope people give it a shot. The art team did a great job. It's beautifully colored, and handles the few fun twists you probably won't expect with ease. 

Looking forward to the second issues of both.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

I bought Criminal#1 and look forward to reading it soon.

----------


## DIVINITY

*Criminal...* ⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️

----------


## numberthirty

*Criminal* #1

*Edit:* Maybe we should start a "Discussion" thread now that it looks like it will be an ongoing for a while?

----------


## martianarts

WhattheJojersays.

----------


## Joker

> *Criminal* #1
> 
> *Edit:* Maybe we should start a "Discussion" thread now that it looks like it will be an ongoing for a while?


Get on it. I just re read all the non Lawless books last night. I'll do the Lawless books next, as it felt like they should be read together as a refresher for the new series.

----------


## matt levin

Good thing Stray Bullets wasn't on this week's list:  Criminal'd give it a run for the money.

----------


## FluffySheep

I voted for Criminal #1 this week. I didn't manage to get hold of The Freeze #2, so Criminal wins by default anyway.

Is anyone reading Infinite Dark? I wasn't that keen after the first issue. It felt a bit like "I've seen this before", but after reading issues #2 and #3, I'm into it now. Quite like the guest columnist section in the back as well.

----------


## LooneyKoala

Criminal was absolutely fantastic (obviously!), but Die is on a whole other level compared to most things being published at the moment!!

----------


## Joker

I had to vote Criminal last week, and this week by default will be the final issue of Day of Hate. 

I'm going to really miss seeing Zezlj art on this book. This was his best work in a while, and that's saying something.

----------


## matt levin

Jealous:   Days of Hate didn't make it to my LCS this week.  I'll probably vote for it anyway.  Yeah.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

Sorry it took so long to get poll #3 posted ladies & gents, life gets in the way sometimes.

Last week's poll was convincingly won by the *Criminal* relaunch, looks like a bright future for this series' bleak future.

This week: Burnouts finishes its first storyline, while Deadly Class, Evolution, and Isola all begins new ones, Isola is on a bi-monthly schedule now by the way. Days of Hate concludes this week as scheduled, and judging from the comments here it went out on a banger. Speaking of  Ales Kot, his and Tradd Moore's short-lived series The New World is also getting collected, which unfortunately flew so far under the radar I don't think anyone took notice when it was released.

What did you read this week? Vote for stuff you liked, let's go democracy!

327542.jpg 327517.jpg 327583.jpg
_Covers for Isola #6, Days of Hate #12, and the alternative cover for The Wicked + The Divine #41_

----------


## matt levin

Oh, Days of Hate, Days of Hate.

----------


## Yosaltenberg

My pull list for the week covered Burnouts, which has been a fun easy read kind of book, Gideon Falls which I am still way way behind on and need to  binge read 6 a dozen to catch up...it hasn't really hooked me as much as everyone else since i see alot of love in the comments here for that series, Middlewest, and the Warning which i am probably going to drop after this first arc.  Not sure what i should vote for since nothing this week seems super exciting.

----------


## LooneyKoala

The Wicked + The Divine was great (obviously, as its one of the best comic series of the decade!!), but Gideon Falls continues to be pretty much perfect and one of the most exciting new things around!!

----------


## TotalSnorefest

> Oh, Days of Hate, Days of Hate.


I think I'll get this soon. I've kind of fallen off the Ales Kot bandwagon, but your and Joker's consistent praise of the series over the past month are chiselling away at that decision haha.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

Week four, we truckin' on! Vote for comics woo!

Last week's poll ran just a few days unfortunately, but the winner was *Gideon Falls* #10 as expected!

This week's happenings include: a hardcover collection of Mike Norton's (Revival) webcomic Battlepug, the end of the Beauty's current storyline, as well the one running in Die Die Die, Outcast starts heading to the final act, Middlewest is reprinting its first issue for the third time, Regression's series finale is here, and Monstress returns with a brand-new storyline.

New this week is *Oliver*, with the artist from Transmetropolitan teaming up with screenwriter Gary Whitta (credits include The Book of Eli, Star Wars Rogue One... and After Earth...), to deliver a sort of sci-fi retelling of Charles Dickens' Oliver Twist story. It reimagines "the famous orphan as a post-apocalyptic superhero fighting to liberate a war-ravaged England while searching for the truth about his own mysterious origins", as per the solicitation.

327479.jpg
_Oliver #1 cover_

----------


## Yosaltenberg

Only one book for me this week, which seems unusually light.  Just going to get Die! Die! Die! this time.  This book just seems to pop up whenever it feels like it, I never see it listed on the pre-order lists for my subscription service, so I always have to just grab it off the shelf.  I have liked this book throughout its run and I am actually caught up on this series as well.  Looking forward to sitting down to see what happens this time.

----------


## matt levin

Astonishingly, a very light Image week for me,too --none!  14 comics this week, and the only Image  was one of two titles that didn't come in to my LCS last week, one of them Image's Days of Hate.

----------


## LooneyKoala

Only two from Image I read this week were Regression and Outcast. Both were great but Outcast was the best!! I had a look through Oliver a few times and just have no desire to read it...  :Frown:  If I’d read Monstress that probably would get my vote, but I’ve only read the first TPB so far so gave the new issue a miss.

----------


## capuga

Die! Die! Die! gets the vote for me. This series is so over the top in all the right and fun ways.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

Week 5 everyone, let's see what's releasing!

Last week's poll saw *Monstress* edging out a narrow lead, further cementing its position as overall forum-favourite.

This week: Ice Cream Man starts a new storyline, a bit of a longer one this time, running for at least 4 planned issues. Infinite Dark meanwhile, finishes its current storyline - the next one is already planned to release soon though. Same story for Skyward, which also ends a storyline this week, with 2 new issues already waiting in the wings. Spawn #293 also has an interesting gimmick this week, the third alternative cover comes with the entire issue printed in black & white instead.

There's no real new releases this week, but Mark Millar is pushing two older series back into print. 2010's *Nemesis*, with Steve McNiven was an Icon-imprint book over at Marvel, which now gets a collection at Image. *Supercrooks* is a little less old, dating back to 2012, and had received a hardcover publication back in the day. This week though, a cheaper softcover collection is published through Image.

330275.jpg 330277.jpg
_Covers for the Nemesis and Supercrooks collections._

----------


## LooneyKoala

Ice Cream Man and Redlands were great, but Man-Eaters was fantastic as always!!

----------


## Yosaltenberg

This week my pull list included Ice Cream man, Infinite Dark, and Skyward.   Of those three, Ice Cream Man is by far the favorite on the list.
Very much looking forward to Ice Cream man.  Every issue has been a good read, and i like the stand alone aspect of this series.  Have not read this one yet, but apparently this issue has some back story on the ice cream man that may be a through line across other upcoming issues.  
Infinite Dark is ok, not sure this is one i am actually excited for, but at least i am willing to keep up with getting issues for now to see how the first arc goes and then make a decision on keeping it or not.
I have enjoyed reading Skyward its been a fun story with good characters and an interesting world.

----------


## matt levin

Please tell me what you're liking about Man-Eaters:  I was curious, but passed it by.

----------


## LooneyKoala

> Please tell me what you're liking about Man-Eaters:  I was curious, but passed it by.


I like the world that’s been created, the characters are likeable and relatable and the social commentary is great. It’s political but fun and extremely well executed. Plus there’s a big cat theme to the series and I love cats. This is very much a feminist series, but if that puts you off then it’s maybe not for you... I personally love it and can’t wait to recommend it to more people once the first trade is out!!

----------


## matt levin

Thank you, yes, actually sounds like what I'm enjoying these days., and certainly what I'm looking for--"characters are likeable and relatable and the social commentary is great. It’s political but fun and extremely well executed."  Yup.  Will look for it, first issue recently right?

----------


## LooneyKoala

> Thank you, yes, actually sounds like what I'm enjoying these days., and certainly what I'm looking for--"characters are likeable and relatable and the social commentary is great. It’s political but fun and extremely well executed."  Yup.  Will look for it, first issue recently right?


Excellent!! First issue was a few months ago, issue #5 is the most recent. I can’t imagine it would be too hard to track them all down, but I do believe that the first trade is due in about three weeks!  :Smile:

----------


## TotalSnorefest

Almost all series got votes last week, but *Ice Cream Man* #9 took the cake, congrats!

Here's what's on shelves this week: Cemetery Beach's penultimate issue, Curse Words finishes a storyline, and Prodigy reaches the half-way point. Aaaaand that's about it! Light week, but we do get a new series:

*Vindication* is a limited series taking aim squarely at a divisive social topic. Set against the backdrop of ethnic profiling in American police forces, this series follows a (white) police officer who suspects a young (black) man of a murder. The suspect is acquitted in court, but the policeman continues to be suspicious. Does he have a correct hunch, or is his persistence in following the young man motivated by racial discrimination?
Tough subject, I'm not sure what the exact intent here is yet. Hopefully the creative team are up to the task of what I imagine will be a careful balancing act. Granted I'm literally judging the book by its cover here so they might pull it off with aplomb, or the series could jump off into an entirely different direction than it appears to.

327482.jpg
_Cover to Vindication #1 (of 4)_

----------


## Personamanx

_Die_ #3 was a very good read. I honestly didn't expect the series to so clearly demonstrate an aspect of itself I didn't see coming, but I'm still loving it. I came into the book expecting it to be an exploration of tabletop fantasy gaming. But this issue cements it being about both fantasy, and tabletop gaming. In regards to the exploration of fantasy literature I may have to do some research for future issues.

----------


## LooneyKoala

Die is obviously the best thing this week. Most exciting new series since Gideon Falls in my opinion, and it keeps getting better!!

----------


## Joker

Just Walking Dead.

----------


## matt levin

So sad:  none, nothing at all for me from Image this week (2/27/19)

----------


## Yosaltenberg

Good pull week for me, Cemetery beach Curse words, Die, Freeze, Unnatural and Walking dead.  Been up to date and reading as soon as i get me hands on them with Cemetery Beach, Die, Freeze, and Walking dead.  Excited to tear through Die, Freeze, and walking dead.  Been falling behind with Curse words but looking forward to catching up.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

What's up rose petals, it's the weekly poll, a day late to cash in on that Valentines Day mindshare! But, what gives? Not a single Image comic going for a cheap tie-in cash-grab? Capitalism dissapoints once again.

Last week the poll was won by *Die*, which seems to be off to a good start. Wonder if we'll see the first repeat-winner of the year this week, though?

Here's the notable releases: no less than three series are ending storylines this week, and they're all big ones too. Oblivion Song, Kick-Ass (2018), and Gideon Falls all see various shades of conclusion this week. None as permanent though as The Magic Order, which wraps up the series as planned this week. Spawn Kills Everyone Too hits its penultimate issue this week, with a cover reminiscent of Infinity Gauntlet.

We do have a 'new' series debuting this week by the way: *Hit-Girl Season Two* serves as a sort-of relaunch to follow up last year's Hit-Girl series. They're going quite far in the labelling here by the way, the new Francavilla cover also immediately details the first story arc will last 4 issues. Wonder if the added clarity will pay off?

330251.jpg

----------


## FluffySheep

Criminal and Gideon Falls in the same week! Could be a tough decision.

----------


## LooneyKoala

This week I picked up Gideon Falls, Criminal, The Magic Order and Oblivon Song. I also picked up Monstress #19 as I caught up with the trades!! I feel like an idiot for waiting so long to check out Monstress, wish I’d been reading it from day one!!  Anyway, Criminal and Gideon Falls were my favourite of the new releases, I’ve voted for Gideon Falls but already feel like maybe I should have voted for Criminal... But would likely feel the other way if I’d voted Criminal... Both were utterly fantastic!!

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

I bought criminals issue 2, my heroes have always been junkies and gideon falls v1.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

The comics truck keeps on trucking!

Last week landed us the first tie of the year, which will surely not be the last one. *Criminal* got just as many votes as *Gideon Falls*.

This week is a big one, particularly for Mark Millar fans. His series' Nemesis and Supercrooks were collected into trade paperbacks earlier this year, but the hardcovers are out this week for good measure too. Further, his series Superior gets a trade paperback collection too this week. Speaking of collections, Christopher Sebela's High Crimes series is also getting a collected volume this week.
Other releases include: the final issue of Errand Boys, a third reprint of Die's premiere issue, the end to Exorsisters' first story arc, Savage Dragon has an issue including Ant, and Seven To Eternity wraps up another storyline too.

New this week is *Sharkey the Bounty Hunter*, written by Mark Millar and drawn by Simone Bianchi. This is a futuristic sci-fi procedural, where bounty hunter Sharkey and his 10-year old assistant race around the galaxy in a rocket-powered ice cream van to apprehend perps.

330244.jpg

----------


## LooneyKoala

I hate myself for only just reading Monstress (three trades and issue #20 over the last few weeks). But now I’m all caught up and #21 was one of just two books I picked up this week (Jughead: The Hunger #12 being the other, which obviously isn’t Image and therefore completely irrelevant to this poll). This series deserves all the praise it has thrown at it!!

----------


## matt levin

Sad, sad, sad--  NO Image for me this week?  Not at all?  sigh....

----------


## TotalSnorefest

> Sad, sad, sad--  NO Image for me this week?  Not at all?  sigh....


Matt, I forget, did you ever mention trying Monstress? I'll readily admit it's at times quite a dense read - and not in the good way, imo - but given the stuff you tend to like, I think it might appeal to you. Strong misfit lead character, it's an overtly political series with a strongly anti-authoritarian slant, and they fairly regularly go to dark places whilst pulling few punches. Plus the artwork by Sana Takeda is some of the best in the industry, detailed, gloomy, fairly unique architectural designs, and very consistent in quality too.

Might be worth a look one day if you haven't sampled the series yet?

----------


## matt levin

Hey, Totalsnorefest, yeah, actually, read Monstress' first several issues.  Yes it looked/looks really nice, but it just didn't catch me.  Had I known it'd venture into the "overtly political series with a strongly anti-authoritarian slant" arena, I might've held on, but I didn't so I didn't.  Uh.  Yeah.  Perhaps someday I'll ebay those first issues and buy up collected trades and discover a new interest.  Possible:  just now I've finished vol. 3 of Transmetropolitan, another title I tried early on, let go, and now--it would've been with issue 18, kind of a long trial period...--suddenly I've become very interested.  Did get the first Monstress trade from the library and did find it "a dense read" and never followed further.  As I say, maybe someday.  Thanks for thinkin' of me!

----------


## Yosaltenberg

Had several issues in my subscription list from this week.  My pull included Bitter Root (which I think will be getting dropped from my pull), East of West, this is always great to see a new issue even if they are always delayed.  even with those delays i am several issues behind....but this series reads so much better in large chunks rather then 1 issue at a time. Middlewest which I am actively reading and enjoying the art and story very much. Seven to Eternity and Sharkey rounded out the pull list this week as well

----------


## TotalSnorefest

> Hey, Totalsnorefest, yeah, actually, read Monstress' first several issues.  Yes it looked/looks really nice, but it just didn't catch me.  Had I known it'd venture into the "overtly political series with a strongly anti-authoritarian slant" arena, I might've held on, but I didn't so I didn't.  Uh.  Yeah.  Perhaps someday I'll ebay those first issues and buy up collected trades and discover a new interest.  Possible:  just now I've finished vol. 3 of Transmetropolitan, another title I tried early on, let go, and now--it would've been with issue 18, kind of a long trial period...--suddenly I've become very interested.  Did get the first Monstress trade from the library and did find it "a dense read" and never followed further.  As I say, maybe someday.  Thanks for thinkin' of me!


Sure no problem, I didn't remember whether you'd given it a shot already. Can't disagree with anything you say about the series really, some days I wish Monstress would be more snappy in the dialogues like Saga is, although I guess it'd detract from the series' own identity. Transmetropolitan is supposed to be great, I haven't tried that yet.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

Week 9 already, how's your 2019 holding up? Oof aren't we old.

Last week's poll was once again comfortably won by *Monstress* making its triumphant return. Let's see what's releasing this week!

It's not a lot, really: DIE!DIE!DIE! is promising a game-changing issue, which sounds true since no new ones have been announced for the coming 3 months at least. Not sure if it'll be the last issue though... The Realm begins a new storyline this week, Rose comes to an end as was announced a few months ago, Spawn's long-time villains Clown and Violator merge into a single being this week, and lastly the Mage, the Hero series concludes for good this week, 35 years (!!!) after beginning.

330315.jpg 330330.jpg 330333.jpg
_Covers to Mage, The Hero Denied #15 (of 15), The Realm #11, and Rose #17._

----------


## CaptCleghorn

Mage.  And now it's another wait for a new Bullets as that's my last Image book still being published.

----------


## Joker

I’m waiting for Outcast to finish before I read anymore. Spawn I just look at.

----------


## matt levin

Mage...
Cleghorn!  Captain, sir! So weird-- made out my previews pre-order today for my LCS, and
no 
Image titles appealed to me at all.....
I chose Excellence as most appealing of any, but what has happened to us, or to Image, that suddenly I find more from Dynamite than I do from Image?  Sad...surprised.  Glad to find I'm not the only one.

----------


## Personamanx

The fourth issue of _Die_ was excellent as expected. We're treated to some relative levity, more understanding of the world as well as its mechanics, and some really solid characterization. Anyone reading _Die_ who has gamed for any period of time can probably relate to one character or another. They all play differently, and appreciate different aspects of play as well as the other players. *spoilers:*
 What player doesn't develop affection for their familiar? I still miss my Change Parrot, Iago.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## TotalSnorefest

Better late than never! Week 10, more comics, more voting!

Last time around the poll was won by the finale of *Mage, the Hero Denied*; a proper send-off to 35 years of comics! Very impressive.

Here's what's released this week: Cemetery Beach came to an end as scheduled, Eclipse is back for a new storyline, as is Paper Girls which will end ~4 months from now. Unnatural is ending its current story arc, the last one will start in a month or two. One more ending storyline is found within the pages of Witchblade this week.

No new series are releasing this week, so here's the cover for Middlewest #1 instead, which went back for its fourth (!!!) reprinting this week.

337008.jpg

What did you read this week? Anything good to recommend?

----------


## matt levin

reposting from two weeks ago-- So sad: none, nothing at all for me from Image this week (2/27/19) 
and reposting from last week--Sad, sad, sad-- NO Image for me this week? Not at all? sigh.... 
and this week?  See above...^

----------


## LooneyKoala

The Walking Dead was great as always (fight me  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) and I really enjoyed Paper Girls (so sad that this is ending!!) but Die was obviously the best thing from any publisher this week.  :Wink:

----------


## LooneyKoala

The poll may not be up yet... But Little Bird #1 is absolutely exceptional!!

----------


## matt levin

Very cool, LooneyK!  You're the second one to say so to me today.  Got my copy, just waiting for a longer stretch of time, tomorrow, to dig in.  So glad to learn people are liking it.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

Hey all, here's this week's poll. *Die* #4 won last week, nabbing a second win for the series.

This is what's happening this week: Auntie Agatha's Home for Wayward Rabbits is releasing its penultimate issue, Blackbird finishes its first storyline, Head Lopper returns for its quarterly reminder that comics should be great, Middlewest sees further success - now they're doing a third reprinting of its second issue already. And it already looks to be sold out, too. A new storyline begins in Oblivion Song this week, while another one for Rat Queens comes to an end. Lastly, speaking of endings, Spawn Kills Everyone Too drives a stake through the series as had been announced.

New this week:
1. *Assassin Nation* is the new series from Erica Henderson (Squirrel Girl, Jughead) and Kyle Starks (Rick & Morty). It's about the greatest hitman in the world hiring the 20 hitmen ranked right below him as personal bodyguards. Think John Wick with a heavy helping of Hot Fuzz. Will everyone keep their personal vendettas in check while waiting for the actual cheque?

2. *Little Bird* is one I don't really have a good read on yet, but it's by film producer Darcy van Poelgeest, with Ian Bertram on art who's done various books at Marvel and DC. It looks like it'll be a hyper-detailed, very dense resistance story against American oppression. In some ways the pitch reminds me of We Stand on Guard, but more fantastical in its visual design. 

P.S.: Bonus question, are y'all liking the new way of having all the polls in a single thread? Do you hate it? Are you thoroughly ambivalent? Let me know!  :Smile: 

332730.jpg 332729.jpg

----------


## TotalSnorefest

Last week's poll didn't spur much discussion, possibly because I put it up so late. *Little Bird*'s debut proved the clear favourite though!

Here's this week's notable releases: Bitter Root appears to be wrapping up its storyline for now, Farmhand is back for a new arc, and Monstress digs up a demon from the past. Die is reprinting its previous issues _again_ because y'all just keep buying them. Lastly, the hit romance series Sunstone has a new volume out this week.

New launches:
1. *Lazarus Risen* feels a bit like cheating to call new, but the series is returning with some alterations. Single issues will now be releasing quarterly (think Head Lopper) to avoid delays ever again. For good measure the series is also moving to longer chapters and an oversized, prestige format to accompany this change. 44 pages of story, a back-up, and what looks like a Lazarus tabletop RPG are all packed into this 64-page issue.

2. *Jesusfreak* is a new graphic novel by Joe Casey and Benjamin Marra. In a bit of historical fiction, this is a violent story set in Nazareth around 26 C.E., starring a carpenter. Wonder what the subtext here is!

332731.jpg 327481.jpg

----------


## Joker

I like the monthly thread. It’s easier to comment on a previous week when you’re behind on books. 

I wish we had more activity in general, but it is what it is. 

Just Criminal this week, and great as always!

----------


## FluffySheep

Wow Farmhand's break came and went pretty quick! Time flies. Farmhand and Criminal for me this week but not picked them up from my LCS yet. I'm already expecting that Criminal will get my vote though.

----------


## matt levin

Had a stroke of good luck in that I couldn't pick up Lazarus this week (they're holding it for me though!), otherwise to choose between Lazarus and Criminal would've been...Criminal.  And Criminal was very good to read.  I read the final issue of Cover a few days before reading Criminal, both set in a world of comic book making.  Of them, it's Criminal that resonates with me emotionally, seemed truer, had more to say.  In the absence, then, of Lazarus, I vote Criminal all the way.

----------


## iron chimp

I like the way you do it. I get my books monthly so im always miles behind everyone else but its good to see whats out.

Wish i'd known about little bird. Pages i have seen look crazy.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

And we're back for another week!
Last time around the poll was won by *Criminal* for its third outing in a row. I wonder what the forum favourite of this year will turn out to be...

Let's move our attention to this week, here's what's in shops and digital download platforms! Barrier, the Brian K. Vaughan/Marcos Martin series that came out in a weird landscape format is releasing a slipcase this week. You can also order an empty one if you already have the issues, amusingly enough, provided you don't mind spending 10$ on an empty cardboard box. Black Science returns with a new storyline after a short hiatus, Hardcore is releasing its penultimate issue, Isola is back since it's an odd month, Skyward starts a new storyline, Spawn confronts the killer of his wife this week, and Snotgirl is back to launch her fashion line. 

332778.jpg 332806.jpg 332808.jpg
_The alternate cover to Isola #7, the cover for Skyward #11, and Snotgirl #13's alternate cover._

----------


## Joker

Outcast, which I’m just stockpiling at this point, and Spawn, which I just look at.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

After a low-key week, this one has some more stuff going on. The poll ended in a tie between *Isola* #7 and *Man-Eaters* #7, the first win for each this year.

Here's some notable issues that came out this week: Die wraps up its first storyline, I'll expect it'll see a continuation based on the success though. Redlands is also done with a storyline this week, Vindication is _nearly_ done with 1 more issue in the tank after this one. Same with Self Made by the way, which is also on its penultimate issue this week. Lastly we got one more interesting release, with Mirror #10 finally closing out the series' second (and final?) arc, feels like it's been a year for this issue to release. It even got cancelled many months ago, so it's cool they completed the storyline after all.

New this week: 
1. *Section Zero* is about UFOs, monster, ancient mysterious civilisations and the like. Described as "Jack Kirby if he worked on X-Files". This one's meant to run for 6 issues, the covers give me a distinct late nineties vibe.

2. *Curse Words: Spring Has Sprung Special* is the newest Curse Words one-shot. Following the previous Winter and Summer specials, it's now the turn for Spring. Mike Norton did the art for this, it looks like.

335310.jpg 335314.jpg

----------


## Joker

Just *The Walking Dead*. Last couple issues have been alright. Nothing _revolutionary_ (hardy har har), though. 

I'm not sure where the book goes at this point. I'm not sure where it _can_ go, to be honest. I'm not saying it's spinning it's wheels. I'm not saying it's repeating itself. Those are all old criticisms, valid or not. I'd just like to see it do something kind of new, and I don't know what that is. 

I'd definitely like to sit down and re read the whole fucking thing again, and see how this later section holds up. It's definitely a different book than it used to be.

----------


## matt levin

Nothing Image for me this week.  & from previews for June... so very little.  Sad, sad, sad.

----------


## Personamanx

Picked up the final issue of _DIE's_ introductory arc. Damn, that was quite the finale. I can't wait for the collected edition comes out with the game rules.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

Week 15 baby, 2019's flying by! 
Last time around the poll was won by *The Walking Dead #190*, marking the second time the series has won this year.

This week's releases include a reprint of Die #4, the start of a new storyline in Infinite Dark, and the end of a storyline in Outer Darkness (it's a dark week I guess). Prodigy is reaching its penultimate issue, and Savage Dragon features the first solo adventure of Amy Dragon!

New this week: 
1. *Fairlady* poses a simple question: "Every fantasy epic ends with a war. But what happens when the war is over?" The oversized debut of this series is billed as something of a mixture between Magnum P.I., Fables and maybe Rat Queens. Artwork looks the part, certainly!

2. Speaking of which, *Rat Queens Special: Swamp Romp* is also out this week. The newest one-shot in the hit fantasy/comedy will soon transition to a new creative team, with Ryan Ferrier writing and Priscille Petraites on art - this is your first chance to see whether the new direction will strike your fancy, in a who-dun-it story with a unicorn victim.

335308.jpg 335316.jpg




> Wish i'd known about little bird. Pages i have seen look crazy.


If you're still looking for this book, you're in luck this week. Issue 1 is being reprinted!

----------


## TotalSnorefest

Bit of a light week again just like last time, when newcomer *Fairlady* won our poll... By securing 2 out of 5 votes haha. Oh well, a win's a win!

This week's highlights include: the FIFTH reprint of Die #1 - if by now you're still not convinced this is Image's biggest new series of the year, I'm not sure what will do it. (I'm not counting Criminal als new, guys). Speaking of reprints, last month's debut for Assassin Nation is also getting one alongside issue 2 this week. Furthermore, Auntie Agatha's Home for Wayward Rabbits concludes this week as scheduled, and Evolution begins its 3-parter finale this week. 
New storylines begin for readers of Witchblade, Gideon Falls, Port of Earth, Rumble and Kick-Ass, while Middlewest and Outpost Zero both end their current storylines this week. 

335375.jpg 327526.jpg 335367.jpg
_Covers for Rumble #11, East of West #42, and the alternate cover for Port of Earth #9_

What have y'all been up to? I'm a tad behind on my comics to be honest, it's a busy time unfortunately.

----------


## FluffySheep

Farmhand and Gideon Falls for me this week. Farmhand seems to come up against another Image book I'm enjoying that week, so it doesn't always get my vote unfortunately, but it's been a really good series so far. It's a really nice comic to read with the quality of the paper, the art, colouring etc. Good amount of comedy in it too. Despite all of this, I'm expecting Gideon Falls to win my vote this week because it's THAT good lol.

----------


## Joker

East of West. 

I fell off Gideon Falls. Not sure why, but it kind of lost me. This newest issue seems to have taken a drastic turn in a new direction.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

Finally a bigger week again! Last time around got very few votes, meaning the win is split between Auntie Agatha's Home For Wayward Rabbits, East of West, Gideon Falls, and Rumble.

This week: Joe Casey's neon-noir superhero deconstruction SEX returns after a long refractory period, and for good measure they're no longer doing single issues. It's a trade paperback collection right away. Criminal does a one-shot this week, Hardcore wraps up the series entirely, a new storyline begins in the pages of Redneck. Same for The Warning which also starts a new storyline, and Spawn gets a new arc going too, just in time for the 300th issue this Summer. 

New this week:
1. *Ascender* is the fantasy style sequel to Jeff Lemire & Dustin Nguyen's gorgeous previous series Descender, which saw more of a sci-fi slant. This one's all-new and accessible for people who haven't read Descender, or fell off the wagon along the way. Longtime readers may find a lot of fun background clues about what transpired between the series, however. Art looks phenomenal too - I'm assuming this will be one of the biggest hits in Image's portfolio for this year.

2. *Little Girls* is a slightly creepy, mysterious story starring two young kids in Ethiopia. Mostly a coming-of-age tale with social tensions, cliques, condescending adults and feeling alienated, there might be some more serious reasons for otherness beneath the surface...

335306.jpg 335307.jpg

----------


## TotalSnorefest

Bit of a lighter week this time, following last poll's win by *Criminal* #4 - the fourth sequential win in a row for the relaunched classic!

This week: Eclipse is releasing its penultimate issue this week, setting up for next month's finale. Also in the category of impending endings, Paper Girls #28 is setting up for the series finale scheduled 2 months from now. Had enough endings? Nah, Self Made is wrapping up entirely this week with a climactic showdown. We done now with endings? Nope, even The Walking Dead has an issued called The Last Stand this week. 
Of course a week in 2019 wouldn't be complete with an issue of Die getting reprinted. This time it's #5 that gets the treatment.

New this week is *Gogor* from Ken Garing (of Planetoid). This is about a giant creature called Gogor who slumbers deep underground in the land of Altara. A young student is sent to find and wake Gogor however, to fulfill the creature's duty as protector of the land when a threat emerges. I think this one could be good!

337741.jpg

----------


## TotalSnorefest

After the minor week last time, which saw *Gogor*'s debut issue win the poll with just 2 votes, let's see how this week shakes out.

Hit series Curse Words begins its final storyline this week, 5 months from now the ride's over! Speaking of endings, Gunning For Hits will release its penultimate issue this week and end next month. Hit-Girl Season Two wraps up its first storyline this week, before heading to Hong Kong next month. Ice Cream Man also wraps up its current storyline and will be back soon for the next. Not coming back though is Murder Falcon, which puts a cork in the series after issue 8. Same for Vindication, which ends as scheduled with issue 4 this week.

New this week is *Excellence* which will hopefully be, well, excellent. Created by Khary Randolph (Tech Jacket) and Brandon Thomas (Horizon, Voltron), this series is about a world of hidden dark magicians. Think Harry Potter, but less benign. Protagonist Spencer is poised to take over a leading role from his father (who needs democratically elected leaders right?), but isn't so sure he wants to keep the system intact the way it is...

337740.jpg

----------


## TotalSnorefest

The last poll was won by *Ice Cream Man*, taking its second victory this year.

This week: Fairlady's debut issue gets reprinted alongside the second one, and literally nothing else of note occurs. All Image comics releasing this week are in the middle of storylines, sooooo yeah!
What have y'all been reading lately? I feel like it's a pretty quiet time for Image right now, but maybe I'm just a bit out of the loop?

337772.jpg 337774.jpg 337794.jpg
_Covers for Farmhand #8, Gideon Falls #13, and Port of Earth #10_

----------


## Joker

I’m not reading much at all these days, so I can’t really say it’s Image, so much as just comics in general.

----------


## FluffySheep

Gideon Falls and Farmhand for me this week. I haven't read the previous issue of Gideon Falls yet, so I'll most likely get to Farmhand first. I'm still really enjoying that.

There hasn't been a huge amount coming from Image lately that's caught my eye. Infinite Dark is ending at issue #8 apparently, so I might look to replace that with another Image title but we'll see.

----------


## matt levin

I'm still getting 8-12 titles a week... just..not so many Image comics any more.  I got Little Bird 3, but haven't read it, as the first two issues were not engaging for me.
otherwise, I got American Carnage, Firefly, Hulk, Bond007, Lucifer, Naomi, Pearl, Sabrina, and... AOC!

----------


## LooneyKoala

From Image this week I picked up Oblivion Song, Farmhand, Little Bird and the masterpiece that is Gideon Falls!!

With regards to great stuff from other publishers at the moment... 
Most Marvel is pretty bad at the moment, but Immortal Hulk and Daredevil are both fantastic and worth reading. 
From Dark Horse there’s She Could Fly (probably my favourite series right now along with Gideon Falls and Die) and Black Hammer. 
The Empty Man from Boom! is ending soon but definitely worth checking out (I’d advise reading the mini from a few years ago first though).  Boom! also have Faithless, which has the second issue due next week. 
I also really enjoy the Archie Horror stuff which is pure fun, currently there’s Blossoms 666 and Jughead The Hunger Vs Vampironica. But those are more for the fun element of Archie characters mixed with classic horror stuff rather than outstanding comics like the rest I’ve mentioned. 
Most other comics I’m reading are from Image.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

> From Dark Horse there’s She Could Fly (probably my favourite series right now along with Gideon Falls and Die) and Black Hammer.


I'll have to look into She Could Fly then. Saw the ad on the back of Invisible Kingdom #2 recently as well. Black Hammer I've personally bounced off, but I can really see the appeal. It's a pretty clever deconstruction without losing sight of sincerity, which you often see when parody gets involved. 

Invisible Kingdom is one I would cautiously recommend to the typical Image crowd too. Christian Ward does the artwork, so everyone who misses ODY-C (hi!) can get their fix at Dark Horse now. It's being written by G. Willow Wilson, who launched Ms. Marvel so successfully a while back. The series isn't at all what I was expecting, being about some kind of space monastery and these guys who are basically Interplanetary Fed-Ex, but it's not bad so far.

----------


## FluffySheep

> I'll have to look into She Could Fly then. Saw the ad on the back of Invisible Kingdom #2 recently as well. Black Hammer I've personally bounced off, but I can really see the appeal. It's a pretty clever deconstruction without losing sight of sincerity, which you often see when parody gets involved. 
> 
> Invisible Kingdom is one I would cautiously recommend to the typical Image crowd too. Christian Ward does the artwork, so everyone who misses ODY-C (hi!) can get their fix at Dark Horse now. It's being written by G. Willow Wilson, who launched Ms. Marvel so successfully a while back. The series isn't at all what I was expecting, being about some kind of space monastery and these guys who are basically Interplanetary Fed-Ex, but it's not bad so far.


I agree with Invisible Kingdom. Still early days but I'm liking it. The art is what pulled me in initially but I'm liking the plot too.

----------


## Joker

I looked at the August solicits for Image and literally 2 books. Criminal and The Walking Dead. That's it. 

I'm not getting much else from other publishers either, but I was pretty surprised it was only 2 books. 
But I look through that there just isn't anything grabbing me in those solicits. 

(Follow up post to my last about how little Image I was buying.)

----------


## H-E-D

I admit, the only comic from Image I read regularly is the Wicked + the Divine. Obviously that'll be changing soon... There's plenty from them I've yet to try that seem worthwhile, though, I just haven't gotten to them yet.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

Week 21? I never heard of her!

This week is very notable for having... possibly the least Image releases since at least 2015? Might be forgetting a moment somewhere, but hey. Here's the 3 issues releasing this week: Ascender introduces a troll militia and uses of ancient robot tech, Black Science is gearing up towards a finale three issues from now, and Spawn continues to look at both the history and the future of the character as they inch towards issue 300.

337764.jpg 327503.jpg 337811.jpg
_Covers to Ascender #2, Black Science #40, and Spawn #297._

----------


## matt levin

I got one Marvel comic, one DC, one Dynamite comic, one After Shock, and one from IDW.
No Image.  And preordering only one, Criminal, for all of August...  wha's happen'!?

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

Criminal v2 issue #5.

----------


## Personamanx

Picked up the first collected volume of _Die._

----------


## TotalSnorefest

All right this week had a lot more releases than last one. Yet somehow last week's paltry 3 releases still produced a tied poll. Congrats go out to Black Science #40 and Ascender #2!

Here's the notable issues: Eclipse delivers its final issue this week, concluding the series with a final standoff. Man-Eaters starts a new storyline this week, with a new artist on board too (Elise McCall). Next up, Paper Girls has its penultimate issue before next month's finale, Section Zero reaches the half-way point, and Stray Bullets is back!

New series *Thumbs* also launched on Wednesday, this one's by the same team who did The Few. The premise is basically: a tech business CEO like Mark Zuckerberg/Elon Musk/Steve Jobs/Tom From MySpace has trained a bunch of quasi-anarchist teens through an app and is now mobilising them to rebel against the government. The pitch for this is "Blade Runner meets The Social Network", and it's scheduled to run for five issues.
I'll be honest, that sounds like an awful idea on paper to me. I realise it's not cool to judge a book by its cover, so I could be very wrong here, but the premise doesn't sound very enticing to me. Yes, social media platforms are definitely a big part in revolutions nowadays, but I don't love the implication that people who use apps are uniformly vulnerable to be brainwashed by violent propaganda. Maybe I should read this and see how they handle it instead of playing armchair critic though.

340085.jpg
_Thumbs #1._

----------


## LooneyKoala

Criminal was the stand-out for me this week. Brubaker and Phillips are just too good!! Also read Man-Eaters, The Walking Dead and Paper Girls.

----------


## matt levin

In May, I wrote, Good thing Stray Bullets wasn't on this week's list: Criminal'd give it a run for the money. 
Here in June...Criminal.  For deeper characterization, more relatable characters; Bullets is still in many ways the scariest comic going, and certainly artistically on par, and in dialogue and story-telling, likewise, but Bullets' characters, in the main, while well-developed, and consistent across decades of issues, are not as 'deeply delved' as Criminal's, and so, my vote, harsh call as it is, went this week to Criminal.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

Wednesday's here, comics might be too!

This week's highlights include two classic series being reprinted into paperback formats. Heavy Liquid #1-5 see a collected volume of the Paul Pope sci-fi heavyweight title, while Ronald Wimberly's new-wave/disco take on Shakespeare's most famous work also gets reprinted in a new Prince of Cats volume.
Other notable releases include the penultimate issues of Assassin Nation and Little Bird, and the new Hit-Girl issue set in Hong Kong.

340138.jpg 340143.jpg 340150.jpg
_Covers to Monstress #23, Port of Earth #11, and Rumble #13._

----------


## TotalSnorefest

Got another pretty busy week this time, after last week's poll which was won by the 14th issue of *Gideon Falls*.

This week: Ascender brings out a dragon, Deadly Class wraps up its current storyline, Head Lopper is back because another 3 months have passed, Spawn is inching towards another milestone, and Thief of Thieves at last comes to a close 43 issues in. An impressive run for any modern comic!

New this week is the return of *Weatherman*. Following an attack that killed 18 billion people in the galaxy, Nathan Bright wakes up amnesiac and hunted by everyone...

340163.jpg
_Weatherman Volume 2 #1_

----------


## Dark-Flux

Glad to have Weatherman back!

----------


## matt levin

Thief of Thieves has concluded.  It'll make great re-reading later this year.  A lot of unexpected turns of story, some very strong, consistent characters, and just some plain old fun reading.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

New week, new poll! Last time around the relaunch of *The Weatherman* instantly launched to winning our poll, sounds like an encouraging start in our lil' echo chamber at least.

This week's an interesting one, here's some notable releases: Monstress is starting to release hardcover collections as of this week, Analog begins a new storyline, as does Crowded. Thumbs is reprinting its first issue, indicating strong sales.
This week also sees a big release for The Walking Dead in its path towards issue #200, which is kinda spoilerific so I'm tagging it as such: *spoilers:*
 soooo guess the road to #200 might be off, and the series ended this week? If so, it's very cool how they hid that to make the end come out of left field. They even released solicitations for future issues, including tentative covers and everything.
*end of spoilers*.

New this week are no less than 3 series, too.
1. *Postal: Deliverance* is a new series in the Postal universe, loosely picking up from the previous one but should be accessible enough. Sounds like a violent first issue...
2. *Sea of Stars* could be a big one. They're courting comparisons to Neverending Story and Miyazaki films. The new Jason Aaron/Dennis Hallum/Stephen Green/Rico Renzi series includes the following sentence in its solicitation "_Now separated from his son-with a breached suit that's venting oxygen at an alarming rate-Gil must defy the odds and stay alive long enough to rescue Kadyn. But meanwhile, Kadyn seems to be getting all the help he needs from a talking Space Monkey riding a Space Dolphin... or maybe it's the strange powers he's suddenly manifesting?!_" so that's weird and hopefully interesting.
3. *Space Bandits* is slated to run for 5 issues, and looks like a fun eighties styled sci-fi story with motorbikes. Cue up your neon retrowave playlist and read this to the tune of cheesy FM synths!

342409.jpg 342394.jpg 342399.jpg
_Postal: Deliverance #1, Sea of Stars #1, and Space Bandits #1 (of 5)._

----------


## Joker

Had to give it to The Walking Dead.

----------


## matt levin

So sad.  Nothing from Image for me this week.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

Whew, had to take a 2-week breather there following the events of *The Walking Dead* #193.  :Wink: 

Here's this week's notable issues: Assassin Nation and Little Bird are both ending at their scheduled 5th issues. I think Little Bird has the best shot out of those 2 to return in some form, should the creators want to, or at least remain a somewhat relevant title. Seems like it garnered a lot of praise over the months.
In near-endings, we find Evolution releasing its penultimate issue this week, as does The Warning - both will conclude next month. Black Science is nearing a similar end goal, but we have 2 months of that left to go.
Then we also have some storylines running out, with Infinite Dark and Port of Earth both taking some time out, I expect they'll both be back in about 3 months.

Whew, who said comics never end and always regurgitate themselves!

342425.jpg 342453.jpg
_Covers for Assassin Nation #5 and Little Bird #5._

[EDIT: Seems like Infinite Dark is ending entirely, not just its current storyline - see post below this one.]

----------


## FluffySheep

Ryan Cady tweeted that Infinite Dark is ending with issue #8, so I'm hoping it's good enough ending to take my vote away from Gideon Falls. We shall see.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

> Ryan Cady tweeted that Infinite Dark is ending with issue #8, so I'm hoping it's good enough ending to take my vote away from Gideon Falls. We shall see.


Didn't realise it was ending entirely, thanks! How's the series been?

----------


## LooneyKoala

Little Bird was great, but Gideon Falls continues to be Gideon Falls... AKA One of the best comics on the shelves.

----------


## LooneyKoala

For last week I would really really want to vote for Paper Girls in a poll, but Ice Cream Man was just so good!!!!! 

This week I still have Die #6 to read... But Coffin Bound #1 absolutely blew me away and after one issue is likely to be in my top five series of 2019. If you can get your hands on a copy at cover price (everywhere seems to be sold out, including where I work and Diamond) then I highly recommend it!!

----------


## Joker

I like the art on Coffin Bound, but I haven't read it yet. 
It's got a Miller/Crepax/Guerra/Risso vibe to it that I like a lot. 

I haven't been reading much, to be honest. From any publisher. 
Checking out Hickman's X-Men. Curious to see what he'll do there. Liking it so far. 
Fraction on Jimmy Olsen. Fraction doing anything gets an auto look, but it feels like the Hawkguy Fraction, so I'm in. 

That's about it for me.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

On that cheery title, hey, sorry for not updating this thread in a while. Anyway, the latest *Gideon Falls* win has been added to the spreadsheet, so we can focus on this week's releases!

It's a pretty packed week actually: DIE spins up a new storyline. Or I guess you could call it a new dungeon quest? Section Zero reaches the penultimate chapter, and the recent Witchblade reboot will be ending 3 issues from now. I also wonder what's up with Outcast. Don't see any further issues solicited at the minute, are they going on break or is this the series end?
Furthermore, Image is reprinting a bunch of series' first issues at introductory prices of 1$ each. This means you can try COPRA, Criminal, Gideon Falls, Ice Cream Man, Isola, Oblivion Song, Trees and Unnatural at bargain prices. Finding that inclusion of Trees particularly salient; the series has been gone for a while already, hasn't it?

New this week is *Coffin Bound*. Written by the guy who did Limbo and drawn by DANI from 2000AD, this is a story about guns, cars, and the violent life of a lady determined to let nobody stand in her way.

344858.jpg

----------


## Personamanx

Only bought DIE #6 from Image. Didn't disappoint. This book feels tailor-made for me, I love Gillen but a lot of the topics his books cover are alien to me. This isn't the case with DIE, and I adore every page.

----------


## Joker

Trees 3rd and, I believe final volume (Three Fates) starts in September. 

Outcast returns in December for the final arc of the series.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

Hey y'all, finally had time again this week, apologies. *DIE* #6 won the previous poll, but that's a while ago already.

This week is the smallest week in quite a while this time, with essentially just 3 releases (plus one reprint).
Ascender wraps up its first storyline. They don't take a break for the next one though, it's full steam ahead! Black Science's penultimate issue also ships this week.
Lastly, Coffin Bound is seeing a reprint of the first issue from last month.

344877.jpg 344898.jpg 332753.jpg
_Covers for Ascender #5, Ice Cream Man #14, and the penultimate issue for Black Science._

EDIT: Post & poll edited to correct a mistake about Black Science #42, which I had previously marked as the series' final issue. Thanks Joker!

----------


## Joker

Actually, I believe the next issue of Black Science is the final issue, not this one.

https://imagecomics.com/comics/relea...ack-science-43

----------


## TotalSnorefest

Dangit, sorry for the mistake everyone. Thanks Joker!

----------


## TotalSnorefest

Well there's a first time for everything, and last week's 3-release poll resulted in... zero votes! Nobody wins!

This week's better though, here's the notable releases: Spawn #300 has been cooking for years now, and it's a massive 72-page issue with a cover reminiscent of a particular Spider-Man issue. The penultimate issue of Curse Words is out this week, while Section Zero ends entirely. Annnnndd looks like it's a wrap for The Wicked + The Divine too, barring perhaps an epilogue?

NEW this week:
*Battlepug* is coming to print! New stories from Mike Norton's pug-riding barbarian story, which you might've previously caught in webcomic format.

*Pretty Deadly: The Rat* sees the long-awaited return of all-star duo Kelly Sue DeConnick and Emma Ríos to Image! The third entry in the poetically violent Pretty Deadly series is another stand-alone affair that's poised to look gorgeous and be full of righteous rage.

344855.jpg 347218.jpg 347222.jpg
_Covers for: Spawn #300 (alt cover J - Spider-Man parody), Battlepug #1, and Pretty Deadly: The Rat #1 (of 5)_.

----------


## Personamanx

Picked up the latest issue of DIE, it was a hoot and a half. Didn't realize Battlepug had a new print series, I should see if I can grab it the next time I'm to the shop.

----------


## Joker

Pretty Deadly!

----------


## LooneyKoala

> Well there's a first time for everything, and last week's 3-release poll resulted in... zero votes! Nobody wins!


Oops. Possible for me to put in a vote for Ice Cream Man as I completely forgot to come to the forum?  :EEK!:

----------


## LooneyKoala

As there was no poll for last weeks releases I’d just like to say that Coffin Bound is truly amazing and looking like it could be the best comic of 2019!!

----------


## TotalSnorefest

Whoops dropped another week there, sorry gang. I'll mark Coffin Bound as the winner as per LooneyKoala's post.  :Wink: 

Here's this week's new stuff: Outpost Zero #13 marks the penultimate issue for that series, Rumble begins a new storyline with some anthology-esque stuff, aaaand... That's it! Rest of this week's issues are all part of ongoing storylines in their respective series. For what it's worth, there's a lot of collected editions coming out this week for the trade-waiters amongst us.

347264.jpg 347289.jpg
_Covers for Excellence #5 and Rumble (2018) #16_.

What did you all pick up? To be honest I'm reading none of these. Hoping the solicitations next week contain some interesting new announcements.

----------


## Joker

Yeah same, I’m pretty much not reading any Image these days.

----------


## FluffySheep

I'm hoping something I can really get into will be in the December solicits. I'm probably going to pick *Family Tree* and *Undiscovered Country* in November but other than those 2, not much else is grabbing me.

----------


## LooneyKoala

> Whoops dropped another week there, sorry gang. I'll mark Coffin Bound as the winner as per LooneyKoala's post.


Excellent  :Wink: 




I think that this current week might be the first time this year Ive not picked up an Image release...  :EEK!:

----------


## TotalSnorefest

What's that smell? Something vaguely dusty, with a hint of unventilated vinegar? Why it must be new comics day!
Last week's poll was decisively won by *Rumble*, which netted a staggering 100% of the votes! Those are sham election levels of support, folks.

Anyway, here's what's out this week:
_Battle Chasers_ is getting a full collection, although weirdly they sent out a last-minute update that all the promotional material & sketches will be scrapped, cutting down some 30 pages from the book, which will be replaced by a fold-out poster. Odd?
_Black Science_ is ending for real this time, not like last month when I prematurely pronounced the series dead. (Unless they're doing a 44th zombie issue of course.) Speaking of endings, _Evolution_ is also calling it quits with 18 issues under its belt, _The Ride: Burning Desire_ is closing in on its ending next month, and _White Trees_ wraps up as scheduled after 2 double-sized issues. 
It's not all endings this week though; _Deadly Class_ begins a new storyline!

New this week is *SFSX*, which is short for *Safe Sex*.
Written by Tina Horn and drawn by Michael Dowling, this aims to sit somewhere between Matt Fraction & Chip Zdarksy's _Sex Criminals_ and Stjepan ejić's _Sunstone_. Here's a pitch for ya: "In a draconian America where sexuality is bureaucratized and policed, a group of queer sex workers keep the magic alive in an underground club called the Dirty Mind. Using their unique bondage skills, they resolve to infiltrate the mysterious government Pleasure Center, free their friends, and fight the power!"

Get educated folks & stay safe out there.  :Wink: 

347217.jpg

----------


## TotalSnorefest

Hey y'all, this is a much bigger week for Image I feel. Last week's poll by the way, was won handily by *Criminal* #8.

Here's what's going on right now: *Birthright* ends its current storyline, with no new one scheduled yet I think, so expect that return to be ~3 months or more away. *Manifest Destiny* is back for a new storyline! Mark Millar's *Space Bandits* is releasing its penultimate issue this week, and lastly *Man-Eaters* comes to its conclusion too. I like the solicitation text here a lot: "_Our 12-issue run of MAN-EATERS culminates with this comic/sacred text/satirical manifesto/cat care informational booklet/step-by-step instruction manual for dismantling the patriarchy. Each copy comes with a little bit of hope, at no additional cost. Amount of hope may vary. Hope is limited. Some readers may receive fury instead._"

New this week are 3 series:
1. *COPRA* is back for a new ongoing series from indie superstar Michel Fiffe.
2. *Dead Eyes* is the new series from John McCrea & Gerry Duggan. This one's a crime comic about a famous masked hoodlum from New York & Boston in the 1990s. 
3. *Nomen Omen* is a new urban fantasy starring 20 year old Becky who's ordinary city life is about to blur with the one of a fantasy realm.

350000.jpg 350001.jpg 349983.jpg
_Covers for COPRA #1, Dead Eyes #1 and Nomen Omen #1._

----------


## Personamanx

_Die_ #8 naturally. I don't think anything short of the book changing to be about Brit-Pop would make me hate an issue of this. Good stuff.

----------

